# London



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

This is not really a mohome question as such but my parents are going to Brugge via Eurostar end of November - getting to Eurostar is the hardest bit as they depart from St Pancras - or as my dad says all the annoying time St Pancreas!!!! - at 1pm. So getting down from Leeds is hard as it means 9.05 train which is premium rates and them being biddies like and from Yorkshire would cut a currant in half!

So they have come up with the alternative of going the day before by train and staying over in hotel/BB and then the next day getting either tube or train in.

So any southern softies :lol: know somewhere north of London to stay for the tight northerners? :roll: 

Thanks

Greenie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. Kings ransom springs to mind Greenie.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know the logistics or stops but finding accommodation at the next to last stop before London might be an option.
Then one stop hop into the metropolis early next day???

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have just stayed in a hotel at St Pancreas £75.00 and very good.
http://www.travelstay.com/pages/FairwayHotel.htm
You just cross over the road and your at the station brill!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That's what I meant Ray and thanks Mave - have actually done a search myself for a different train and the daft old biddies are having a panic got it to £124 return for two so think that may be way forward. They are both 71 today so shall give em some slack and smack em with me spade - which could be some timeyet!

Greenie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Have they got time to buy a Senior citizens rail card? That may be worth the investment.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

They have now just got them organised cost £52 for Biddy cards but then it was down to £73 for two return. Bargain!!!



Thanks chaps

Greenie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> They have now just got them organised cost £52 for Biddy cards but then it was down to £73 for two return. Bargain!!!
> 
> Thanks chaps
> 
> Greenie


That now works out to more than the £124 if they never use the biddy cards again.
Those prices aren't too bad. Cost me £31 to go into London last Thursday just for a meeting that lasted 1 hour.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It does but they last a year and am sure they will use them again - even if have to force them only £1 difference think they can manage that one.

£31 thats a bit of a rip off are you that far out of London?

Greenie


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

There's a couple of Travelodges nearby, and at least one Premier Inn, all within walking distance of St Pancras. I've stayed in the Travelodge on Grays Inn Road and it was fine - wouldn't pay for the breakfast, though, as there are plenty of cafes nearby.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I know it would be a longer journey but National Express coaches often have some give away deals.


----------

